# Larissa Reis. . . The Girl with the Midas Touch!



## Arnold (May 25, 2010)

*Larissa Reis. . . The Girl with the Midas Touch! * 
_By Leigh Penman                  _ 

*Ever  since she first stepped on the competition stage way  back in 2005 it seems that  figure 

*




*


competitor Larissa Reis was destined to  become one of the sport's most  notable athletes. Running away with  first place in that debut performance only  served to re affirm the fact  that she was ‘going  places'.*

*Her  relocation to the USA has led to more triumphs both on  and off stage. Having  recently signed a sponsorship deal with NUTREX  and with more contests and  possible movie appearances on the horizon it  seems that this girl really does  have the Midas touch.*

*Her  growing popularity also makes it incredibly hard to pin  her down for an  interview but luckily, after months of trying, I did  just that. So, here is what  I found out in my conversation with the  sports new golden girl. *
*Up  close and personal with Larissa Reis...another RX   exclusive!*


*So  Larissa, first of all how did you become involved in the  sport in the first  place?*

 "I  always had a lean physique and I have followed what you would  call a ‘fitness  lifestyle' ever since I was a teenager. My decision to  become a figure  competitor really came while I was working as a fitness  model in a supplement  store in Brazil. One day I saw a poster of  Monica Brant and I thought she looked  amazing and had such good energy.  I wanted to compete from the first time that I  saw her!

 After  making the decision to compete I moved to Londrina to train  with Professor  Waldemar Guimaraes. He taught me everything about  nutrition and training and I  went on to take 1st place in my  very first contest, which was the  IFBB South Brazillian Body Fitness  Championships in 2005. After that first show  I was in love with the  sport!"


*Putting  the sport to one side for just one second, I can't  possibly talk to you without  asking you 

*



*


about your experience working for  Playboy back in  2003...*

 "Oh  yes...I was really fortunate to get the opportunity to appear in  Playboy Brazil 3  times. It is not easy to be in that magazine because  there are so many beautiful  girls trying to get into it. I had 8 pages  and a poster in the December 2003  issue. I was actually Miss December  Playmate in 2003. I don't think I would do  it again though, besides  which, now I have a more athletic and toned body and  Playboy doesn't  really go for that look. Plus, I was looking for something more  solid  to base my future on..."


*And  that future really began to unfold when you moved to the  USA. How did you find  that initial change of cultures?*

 "It  was very exciting for me. In Brazil there are no real  opportunities in my sport  and I couldn't really see myself doing other  things. I love to compete and in  the USA I have so many opportunities  to live my dream. The hardest part for me  was leaving my friends and  family."


*Your  first roommate turned out to be Brazilian Muscle Queen,  IFBB Pro Bodybuilder,  Monica Martin. How did that union occur?*

 "I  met Monica through a mutual friend who introduced us. She taught  me everything  about the sport, photo shoots and videos...she knows  everything! She is a great  friend and I am so glad that I found her."


*Turning  to your workouts, how do you go about preparing for a   show?*








"For  a figure contest I start dieting about  three months before the show. I train six  days a week and make sure  that I do cardio twice a day for 45 minutes each time  (I like to do it  when I wake up and before I train). I train hard because I  believe you  always have to give your best in everything you do. It is truly my   passion and I feel good when I train."


*Any  advice you would like to offer on the subject of   workouts?*

 "For  me there is no ‘best workout plan' because you will not find a  magic formula to  become a champion in this sport. My advice is plain  and simple...stand in front of  your mirror and analyze your body.  Discover your flaws and see which parts need  more work. It is a big  mistake following other people's workout plans because we  are all  unique and have different genetics. You have to be patient and also go   to a good trainer who can give you any advice you may  need."


*And  diet?*

 ‘Once  again, genetics play a huge role when it comes to planning  your diet. For me I  eat what every serious competitor eats...meat,  eggs, whey, vegetables and few  carbs. Diet is a continuous and changing  process. What is good for me may not  work for you..."


*Getting  personal again...let's face it Larissa you are  pretty hot (classic  understatement!). Now all female competitors  attract a large fan following but  have you ever had any who have, shall  we say, attempted to cross  boundaries?*

 "I  sometimes get fans that follow me around when I am at shows or  try to follow me  to my hotel but I really don't get any trouble. People  are usually very polite  and respect my privacy."


*Talking  of fans, I am sure there are a few out there who  want to know if you are  currently 


*



*


‘attached'....*

 "Yes  I have a boyfriend..."


*I  am sure a few hearts just sank at those words! That aside  then, what do you look  for in a partner?*

 "I  look for someone who is kind and honest. Someone who is beautiful  on the inside  as well as the outside. That is the best man."


*Okay,  getting back to business...many female bodybuilders  choose to include ‘soft porn'  on their websites these days and do  ‘sessions' as a source of extra income. How  do you feel about that?*

 "It  is very hard for women to make money in the sport and get  sponsors. I am lucky  that I have a good sponsor in NUTREX but I suppose  if they are happy doing what  they do then why should I care? It is not  for me, but then again it is also not  for me to judge..."


*Do  you think that you may branch into movies at some  point?*

 "I  am already looking at some roles, playing a sexy girl but very  dangerous! It is  something I really want to try but I have to work on  my English first as it is  not very good."






*

So  tell us something about Larissa Reis that may surprise   us....*

 "I  am very spiritual. I am a Buddhist. I think that is why I  received all the  benefits that I have in my life. People have to  believe in something to help  them achieve their goals.

 My  role model is Nitrien Daishonin. He dedicated his life to  teaching others about  peace, love and harmony. His wisdom has helped  many people lead positive, happy  lives. He is very special to me and he  has changed my life as  well."


*Any  final words of advice you would like to pass on...*

 "I  think all people are different and that by improving your body  you can also  improve your life and your spirit. I always like to change  myself, to be a  better person with good energy and good health. Also,  if you want to compete you  have to be open to making changes in your  life. Don't think that you can create  a world class physique in one  month or that there is a magical shortcut. Be  patient and learn  everything you can about training and dieting and, most   importantly...never give up!"

*Larissa  Reis can be contacted via her website http://www.larissareis.net*


----------



## cale (May 25, 2010)

wow how long have you been working out?


----------

